# waiting for s7.addthis.com



## mahendran (Nov 29, 2010)

while browsing certain websites,the pages are not fully loaded and the page hangs on with the above message at leftern bottom.

how to get rid this?

Os window 7


----------



## Joker (Nov 29, 2010)

scan ur system with Avira AntiVir Personal free...

also post your HijackThis log...*www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/hijackthis/HijackThis.exe


----------



## mahendran (Dec 1, 2010)

I use K7 antivirus and is licensed.

I was able to browse the site without the above problem using bsnl gprs on my laptop.

further,when using proxy servers like atunnel.com also ,no such problem. Hence,I donot feel,the problem could be of a virus.


----------

